# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Mini Pellia - Riccardia sp

## Green Baron

A few months back I put a drift wood and some excess Mini pellia in a 6x4" betta tank with ADA soil. The tank gets its light from the ceiling light and there is no filtration. I top up the tank with water every week. After a few months, I am pleasently surpised by the result ! 


I always thought Mini Pellia requires a lot of light to the grown into the nice compact form and I have been propagating Mini Pellia by growing it just below the water surface. This tank gets very little light and no fertilisation and yet the plant is compact and has a very nice form. Any idea why ?


This is how the tank looks like from the top. The plants on the mesh is Abubias nana 'petite'


Mini Pellia growing emerse :

----------


## hotbucket06

Gan, the mini Pelia looks superb... Not only that, I am even more surprise the sensitive CRS can survive in such a small tank without filtration.  :Shocked:

----------


## Green Baron

Actually CRS are not that sensitive. In fact I had 8 CRS babies in the tank a while back !

----------


## timebomb

No filtration, no artificial lighting - yet the plants grow so beautifully. What's the temperature of the water, Gan? I think I might just try out your method.

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

Kwek Leong,
The tank is 25C. It is on my office desk.

----------


## t4.

Your tank looks beautiful. Mine never seem to look that good even with filtration and lighting, much less without.  :Smile: 

You mentioned that you top off evaporated water, but do you ever perform water changes?

-Chris

----------


## Green Baron

I think the key is low temperature and low bioload. Maybe the ADA soil play a part too.

I did't make it a point to change water regularly as it is supposed to be low maintenance. However, maybe once a month I scoope up a cup of water when I top up the tank.

----------


## kiokteck

You have very nice mini pelia.

I am trying to grow them in my tank too but they are turning to light brown at the moment. My tank temp is around 26.5 degree.

By your experience, does your turn brown before it start growing. I have read from others saying that the pelia is getting accustom to the water parameter.

----------


## Green Baron

I guess it will turn brown if the water condition is very different, i.e. temperature or PH. Mine did not turn brown because tit has been growing in similar condition for some time.

----------


## luchaolc

very nice sia

----------


## jtan0916

Also quite surprise your CRS can survice. Thought they need good filtration and low temp

----------


## berlinjs

I hope it looks the same after two years.
Any updates?

----------


## edwardchuajh

Finally I can ID what that 1cmx1cm square of green stuff in my tank was!

Got a bag for shrimps from a forumner and the hard crumbly stuff came along with it, it looked pretty unique so I decided to keep it.. been growing really slowly in my tank =)

so its mini pellia!

----------


## Green Baron

> I hope it looks the same after two years.
> Any updates?


The tank is still there, CRS still there but the Mini pellia is no longer that compact as it was overshadowed by Taiwan Moss. I am going to tidy it up and hopefully in a few months time they were revert to such nice form.

----------


## Pipewort

Your Mini Pelia is gorgeous! Testament to the fact that it does not need high light at all. Lower lighting and temperature actually gives a much more desirable result. Thank you for sharing!

Do you run CO2 in this tank though?

----------


## Green Baron

No CO2. It is a low tech tank.

----------


## Tamama

Does anyone know the pelia is a growing up or growing down plant?

----------


## dew

Where did you get them from? Very nice, few water plants which grows like a bush.

----------


## dreamseeker

Very nice mini pelia. Mine are turning brown at the moment. Still trying to find out why.

----------


## berlinjs

likewise mine also slowly turning brown, no fert, no co2, temp 25'. change water 10% 2weeks once.

----------


## cottonball

is mini pelia suitable for low tech 28 or 29 celsius temperature???

----------


## StanChung

Not really- they shrink.

----------


## a_scape

Very beautiful mini pelia indeed ...
May I know where I can buy this in S'pore ?

I've been success planting the normal 'pelia' so far .
And yes , I agree that they will grow best below 26'C

----------


## DKNY

Nice mini Pelia. Anyone know where to get them ? Able to PM me if there is any chance. Thanks for sharing in advance :Laughing:

----------


## roh

Bro, your last photo looks more like a Pellia to me, tell me if I am wrong. Anyway it is nice :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

its mini pelia. it looks thicker than normal pelia.

----------


## punkytin

Great looking mini pellia! Been having trouble finding that plant here in the Philippines! Must be because of the hot weather. When you grow it emersed, does it also need temps as low as 25C, or can it be grown emersed in higher temps?

----------


## Splutter

Nice! I'm looking for some mini pellia myself. Does anyone know where sells? C328 doesn't seem to bring them in.

----------


## nononame

Nice Mini Pelia, tried some before but couldn't survive, maybe due to temperature. Is ur ceiling light right above the tank & low ceiling?

----------


## bettafantastic

Very beautiful and unique set up

----------


## griffinkid

Gorgeous! Would really want to get my hands on these lovely plants!

----------


## Skechid

Stupid question but ummm... there's no CO2 in this tank? And only CRS? Or are there other fauna?

----------


## griffinkid

I heard its brittle is it true?

----------


## Jungle-mania

OT here, but I have seen pelia and even ss grade CRS growing in a tank at 30 degrees, the guy's trick is to use air pump. And a large filter sponge. But then again this was in Australia, water parameter is towards higher ph and has higher chelate content. I realise such parameters are hard to replicate all the time, but the thrill to pull it off yourself is to great to resist

----------


## fidelity

very nice mini pellia, beautiful shape & form, sigh...mine on lava rock grows very slowly though.

----------


## crevette

Wow, excellent result. I am also keeping a low tech tank to grow
Mini pelia. Seems that it's only requirement is a constant cool temperature. Infact stagnant water is also fine. I have also realized that the growth of this plant is different when stuck to DW or rock is different from floating. It appears finer when left in free floating form. Will share the photo if I can figure out how to upload.

----------


## zenus

Very nice mini pellia! Growing in small clusters on your dw. I think you can harvest them, cut abit here and there and tie onto another dw to grow.

I like your setup very much. Small and easy to maintain. Really surprise your CRS can thrive in there too

----------


## zenus

Please take and show a full picture of your tank!

----------


## Humble

Very nice aquatic plant, does anyone around know where to get them?

Did not see any at our local LFS.

----------


## zenus

try c328, saw them once selling or you can check in the forum people selling

----------


## Ark

> Very nice aquatic plant, does anyone around know where to get them?
> 
> Did not see any at our local LFS.


Can try bioplast at boon keng, i get mine from them.

----------


## nbc

I have some mini pellia in my tank as well. Growing...but really slow. My temperature is 26-27 degrees. Guess have to tweak it a little bit lower. 

nbc

----------


## IrcKnight

Your tank looks beautiful.

Thank for sharing this nice setup

----------


## Brucegan2

> A few months back I put a drift wood and some excess Mini pellia in a 6x4" betta tank with ADA soil. The tank gets its light from the ceiling light and there is no filtration. I top up the tank with water every week. After a few months, I am pleasently surpised by the result ! 
> 
> 
> I always thought Mini Pellia requires a lot of light to the grown into the nice compact form and I have been propagating Mini Pellia by growing it just below the water surface. This tank gets very little light and no fertilisation and yet the plant is compact and has a very nice form. Any idea why ?
> 
> 
> This is how the tank looks like from the top. The plants on the mesh is Abubias nana 'petite'
> 
> 
> Mini Pellia growing emerse :


superb setup bro...

----------


## gilch icariel

Looking good! Nice plant!

----------

